# Forever-ots transfer paper users--help!



## amylam (Sep 30, 2007)

I just got samples of the Forever Classic+Universal and Five Star papers. The manufacturer says it is for color laser printers but it melted the first Five Star sheet as it was coming out of the printer. When I tried a second sheet it offset the image onto itself so there's a double image. As for the Classic+Universal, it also offset the image onto itself. It's as if the ink could not dry?

I'm printing with a brand new OKI 5500 and using their recommended paper weight setting of "glossy"

Any recommendations would be helpful.

(I tried and like the DuracottonHT but the sample sheets don't have any markings on the back making it more difficult to align my graphics straight. So I decided to try the Forever line. Currently, I am using PhototransPlus but I'm looking to do it all in-house.)

Thanks!!!


----------



## Lnfortun (Feb 18, 2006)

amylam said:


> I just got samples of the Forever Classic+Universal and Five Star papers. The manufacturer says it is for color laser printers but it melted the first Five Star sheet as it was coming out of the printer. When I tried a second sheet it offset the image onto itself so there's a double image. As for the Classic+Universal, it also offset the image onto itself. It's as if the ink could not dry?
> 
> I'm printing with a brand new OKI 5500 and using their recommended paper weight setting of "glossy"
> 
> ...


The problem you are having is the toner is not fusing on the paper. Try Ultra heavy setting or Card stock media setting or both.


----------



## amylam (Sep 30, 2007)

Thanks Luis! You were right, it worked on the "heavy paper" setting.
Amy


----------



## Lnfortun (Feb 18, 2006)

You are welcome.


----------



## manal (Mar 7, 2008)

amylam said:


> Thanks Luis! You were right, it worked on the "heavy paper" setting.
> Amy


 
Hello Amy,

I wonder if you managed to solve your problem with Forever classical & universal paper? I have been using forever's paper for about a year now with HP 2550L and never seemed to face such a problem. However, around a week ago I started facing this problem of having a double image printed on the same paper. I tried 3 different printers 2 other HP models and another Epson but that did not solve the problem. I changed the Media Type properties when printing; setting it to Heavy Paper, Rough Paper and Card Stock... but again nothing changed. 
I wonder if you could help me solve this problem?

Thanks!

Manal


----------



## amylam (Sep 30, 2007)

Hi Manal,
Soon after the posting about the Forever papers I decided to switch to DuracottonHT. Sorry, I can't help you. Try contacting "Infortun" with your question, he's also in this thread and is a good source for answers
Good Luck! Amy


----------



## klt2011 (Jan 8, 2011)

I have double image on the same page. I want to set it as heavy paper, but couldn't find the setting page of the printer. Don't know how to change the setting. Please advice. Thanks.


----------



## Lnfortun (Feb 18, 2006)

klt2011 said:


> I have double image on the same page. I want to set it as heavy paper, but couldn't find the setting page of the printer. Don't know how to change the setting. Please advice. Thanks.


What brand and model the printer that you are using?


----------



## Lnfortun (Feb 18, 2006)

manal said:


> Hello Amy,
> 
> I wonder if you managed to solve your problem with Forever classical & universal paper? I have been using forever's paper for about a year now with HP 2550L and never seemed to face such a problem. However, around a week ago I started facing this problem of having a double image printed on the same paper. I tried 3 different printers 2 other HP models and another Epson but that did not solve the problem. I changed the Media Type properties when printing; setting it to Heavy Paper, Rough Paper and Card Stock... but again nothing changed.
> I wonder if you could help me solve this problem?
> ...


If it is doing the same thing in 3 different printers + 1 (Epson) then I would suspect it is in your image or bad batch of transfer papers. The two common variables are the image and the transfer paper. If it is not in the image then it has got to be the transfer papers. The toner is not fusing on it properly. BTW what graphic software are you using?


----------



## klt2011 (Jan 8, 2011)

I use oki4500. Double images only appear on transfer paper. It is fine if I use regular paper. And I have a Epson1400. A set of Inks is included in the box. Can I use the inks to print on transfer paper or has to use different kind of ink? Thanks.


----------



## Lnfortun (Feb 18, 2006)

klt2011 said:


> I use oki4500. Double images only appear on transfer paper. It is fine if I use regular paper. And I have a Epson1400. A set of Inks is included in the box. Can I use the inks to print on transfer paper or has to use different kind of ink? Thanks.


Double images with laser printer can be caused by the toner not fusing on the transfer paper surface or the polymer cannot withstand the heat of the fuser which causes the polymer to melt while printing. Some laser transfer like Imageclip for light, Cooler Concepts, Laser Opaque 1 etc. require a lot of heat to fuse the toner. I use Ultra Heavy media weight. The fuser is hotter as the media weight setting is set to heavy or heavier setting and the speed of travel of the media is slower as the media weight setting gets heavier. Therefore the toner is exposed to more heat as it passes through the fuser rollers.

I use 1400 with OEM in for inkjet transfer paper. Better yet I use a third party for heat transfer inks. Sometimes the OEM ink will have color shift when heated. You cannot use laser transfer with inkjet printers. Unless it is an ecolvent inkjet ink printer. The ink will just bead and run off from the laser transfer surface.


----------



## klt2011 (Jan 8, 2011)

I just try to use the heat press to transfer the image to t shirt. But the ink on t shirt is not solid color, it seems that the inks can not fully transfer to the t shirt. Is it because the heat is not hot enough or need more time to press on t shirt? also, the double image is still there even I use PC to set to heavy paper. There is no printer status on Mac. And also, I don't know why the ink on my laser printer is low since I only printed like about 15 pages.


----------



## Lnfortun (Feb 18, 2006)

klt2011 said:


> I just try to use the heat press to transfer the image to t shirt. But the ink on t shirt is not solid color, it seems that the inks can not fully transfer to the t shirt. Is it because the heat is not hot enough or need more time to press on t shirt? also, the double image is still there even I use PC to set to heavy paper. There is no printer status on Mac. And also, I don't know why the ink on my laser printer is low since I only printed like about 15 pages.


The laser printer you have is a FAX machine. You may not have the media setting option. Please check the user manual.

You can try pressing, depending on the laser transfer you are using, with very heavy pressure for 375F to 400F and 15 to 25 seconds. Wait for 10 to 15 seconds to let the polymer cool down and set. Press it again for 6 seconds then peel hot diagonally from top left corner with even and smooth motion. Stretch the shirt from the sides. Cover the image with parchment paper (Never use teflon sheet for this step). Press for another second. Peel the parchment paper. Give the shirt another stretch. This will give softer hand, prevent cracking and durability. It is normal to have some toner left on the transfer paper.

Since you have both types of printer I would recommend that you try Imageclip for inkjet. Its is a two step self weeding transfer paper. You need to print the mask with solid black laser toner. The darker the better the mask.

Here is a thread about Imageclip for Inkjet:
How Imageclip for inkjet test - T-Shirt Forums

Video for making mask:
[media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n3_bYJ4rNZY[/media]Video for Imageclip for Inkjet:
[media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YRfAKGbctyo[/media]


----------



## klt2011 (Jan 8, 2011)

Thank you so much for your reply and videos. There is a lot to learn and I don't know any of these. My laser printer should be oki3400. I don't know we need the mask to do the transfer. Can I do it without the mask? I will try to do the transfer following your instruction.


----------



## Lnfortun (Feb 18, 2006)

klt2011 said:


> Thank you so much for your reply and videos. There is a lot to learn and I don't know any of these. My laser printer should be oki3400. I don't know we need the mask to do the transfer. Can I do it without the mask? I will try to do the transfer following your instruction.


Imageclip for inkjet requires a mask to weed out the unwanted polymer. There is no other way around it. Otherwise it defeats the self weeding aspect of the transfer paper. You can press the inkjet transfer without weeding it with the mask but you will have polymer window just like other regular inkjet transfer such as Transjet II, JPSS etc. So you are back to square one - Polymer window on the shirt.

Why don't you try using your laser printer (OKI4500) to print the mask on a regular printer paper and Imageclip Inkjet transfer with your inkjet printer. Marry the two papers. Peel them apart and press the transfer paper on the shirt.

If the laser printer does not print opaque enough black print then print the mask with inkjet printer. Have it copied in a laser copier at any copy depot like Office Depot, Staples, Office Max etc.


----------



## klt2011 (Jan 8, 2011)

can I use the regular ink that come with the ink jet printer to do the transfer? or special kind of ink? thanks.


----------



## Lnfortun (Feb 18, 2006)

klt2011 said:


> can I use the regular ink that come with the ink jet printer to do the transfer? or special kind of ink? thanks.


Yes you can but make sure it is pigmented ink. Dye ink will bleed. The pigmented ink that comes with printer may sometimes have color shift issue when heat pressed. If that happens use a third party pigmented ink that is made for heat transfer. I bought my inks from Inkjetcarts.us.

I own several inkjet printers. One of them is Epson 1400. I used the ink that came with the printer for heat transfer until I ran out of ink. Then I switched to pigmented ink.

MY suggestion is try the OEM ink that came with printer. If the ink does not have color shift or bleed after wash then you know it is Ok. When you run out of ink switch to third part ink. It is much cheaper than OEM ink that came with the printer and no color shift issue.


----------



## klt2011 (Jan 8, 2011)

have you used ImageClip Laser Dark? I am thinking to buy ImageClip Laser Dark instead of ImageClip inkjet paper. Do you have any comments? Thanks.


----------



## Lnfortun (Feb 18, 2006)

I tried both Imageclip dark and Koncert T. Neither transfer worked for me. Others may have different oprinion otherwise. Don't have plan on using them until the price go down and much improvement is done to the transfers. The price is just too high to do evaluation and fine tune my equipment to work with transfer.


----------



## klt2011 (Jan 8, 2011)

if I want to print on color t shirt, do you recommend ink jet ImageClip? but the mask takes a lot of black ink and ink jet printer's inks are expensive. Do you have other suggestion for printing on color or black t shirt?


----------



## silly (Jan 15, 2010)

Luis, thanks for your great input. Question... what transfer papers do you prefer? Also, I could buy an epson wide format inkjet...about $129 and a monochrome laser for about 130-150. OR I could by a color laser for $300 samsung. 

What do you think? Pros and cons. Anyone else, please chime in. Thanks!!


----------



## Lnfortun (Feb 18, 2006)

If you are going to use Imageclip for inkjet you will need both inkjet and at least monochrome laser printer or copier. The laser printer or copier must be able to print dense and very dark black toner so that the mask can weed out the unwanted polymer off the tranfer paper.

I have read members use Samsung color laser with Imageclip for laser. I would suggest though before you commit on Samsung color laser printer is to try Imageclip for laser with the printer. Take Imageclip transfer (Red backing) to a printer vendor. Have the transfer paper printed with the thickest or highest media setting. Press and peel per instruction the green and red sheets. Press the red sheet per instruction on the shirt. Wash the shirt. Then make you decision based on the result.

Both Imageclip for inkjet and laser for lights are my preferred transfers. I use the inkjet version when the artwork is light color, gradient or photo. I also use Cooler Concept laser transfer.

Occasionally I will use JPSS if the artwork is rectangular or elliptical that has no open areas and is easy to trim.


----------



## silly (Jan 15, 2010)

Hey Luis, what do you use most, 8.5x11 or 13x17?And Is it practical to get 13x100 rolls? thanks!


----------



## Lnfortun (Feb 18, 2006)

silly said:


> Hey Luis, what do you use most, 8.5x11 or 13x17?And Is it practical to get 13x100 rolls? thanks!


I use Imageclip for laser the most that is 8.5 X 11. I do have SP 1400 that is wide format but I don't have tabloid laser printer. Imageclip for inkjet requires laser toner printed mask so tabloid is out as far as Imagelcip for inkjet is concerned. If the artwork is not suited for the laser version I use Imageclip for inkjet. I don't like to deal with trimming. If I have to use laser or inkjet transfer that leaves polymer background I don't trim the transfer. I cut a mask out of plain printer paper that I cover the unwanted polymer. I press with versy low temp and pressure the mask and the transfer paper so that only the printed area is exposed. I then press the pair according to the transfer pressing instruction.

The links describe the masking porcess:
http://www.t-shirtforums.com/p448921-post12.html

http://www.t-shirtforums.com/p448937-post13.html

Rolls are available for certain brand and type only like JPSS and some inkjet opaque. Unless the artwork is larger than 8.5 X 11 or 11 X 17 you don't need rolls. Some transfers are available in 11 X 17 size.


----------

